
Cloudflare Bans Sites for Using Cryptocurrency Miners - eis
https://torrentfreak.com/cloudflare-bans-sites-for-using-cryptocurrency-miners-171004/
======
eis
CloudFlare recently made news because they banned the rightwing extremist
website Daily Stormer. Now it seems they are continueing the slippery slope
that they decided to climb on by policing websites that use their proxy
service for crypto currency mining.

They banned the site mentioned in the article without warning and deleted all
the DNS settings. This is not how a serious infrastructure company should
behave in my opinion.

My company has moved all domains off of CloudFlare about a year ago when they
would silently drop requests and not log anything in the stats, no access to
errorlogs (unless you are on the expensive enterprise plan). Some users were
getting captchas while the analytics page said there were none from that
country. We are not running anything even remotely questionable like torrent
sites or anything political. But I'm pretty sure if we hadn't moved off of
them already, this would be a time for us to consider it. It's not OK to claim
you are a "dumb" pipe without control over a proxied sites content and police
it at the same time.

